# Driving aimlessly with American plates



## tsklan (Jan 9, 2010)

When I lived in Central America for six years, I frequently took _any_ road at _any_ time, including in the middle of the night. If I saw a road that looked interesting, I took it. I had plates from Costa Rica (though I traveled mostly in Nicaragua and Honduras). I have not traveled in Mexico before. Every Mexican to whom I speak in the U.S. warns: "No way! If you do that in Mexico you _will_ be robbed or worse." I'm not a paranoid traveler by any stretch, but I've never before heard such adamant warnings. In your opinion, how dangerous is the following situation? Maybe it would be useful to rate your response: 1 (no problem at all) to 10 (almost certain disaster). I understand that these are best opinions. Please: Only people who have extensive experience in Mexico.

- Will drive alone with U.S. plates. (I'm a middle-aged man).
- Will be traveling for 8 weeks, perhaps 30 days on the road.
- Will sometimes travel toll roads, but will take other roads 50% of the time.
- Will go all over Guadalajara, D.F., and to many points south of D.F: along parts of the coasts, Chiapas, Yucatan, to the southern border, etc.
- Will be south of D.F. most of the time, say seven of the total of eight weeks.
- Will drive 10% of the time during the night.


----------



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

tsklan said:


> When I lived in Central America for six years, I frequently took _any_ road at _any_ time, including in the middle of the night. If I saw a road that looked interesting, I took it. I had plates from Costa Rica (though I traveled mostly in Nicaragua and Honduras). I have not traveled in Mexico before. Every Mexican to whom I speak in the U.S. warns: "No way! If you do that in Mexico you _will_ be robbed or worse." I'm not a paranoid traveler by any stretch, but I've never before heard such adamant warnings. In your opinion, how dangerous is the following situation? Maybe it would be useful to rate your response: 1 (no problem at all) to 10 (almost certain disaster). I understand that these are best opinions. Please: Only people who have extensive experience in Mexico.
> 
> - Will drive alone with U.S. plates. (I'm a middle-aged man).
> - Will be traveling for 8 weeks, perhaps 30 days on the road.
> ...


This might be my incorrect assumption, but I don't think anyone doing these robberies/violence takes the time to look at the plates as you go flying down the road. If there is something about you, your things, or your vehicle, that is worth robbing, and thats the mission that the bad guy is on, he'll take it from you irregardless of how/if the car is plated. 

You might not be a paranoid person, but the people you are hearing those statements from are. While I don't recommend driving around the north at night "just to do it", I won't dis-sway anyone from driving during night elsewhere. I've buzzed around at all hours in both my motorcycle and truck (the cycle had no plates and the truck Illinois), and knock-on-wood I've never had a problem. Sometimes I'd just take my motorcycle out into the mountains just to go wherever and explore roads that were new to me, with no actual destination .

Experience the area where you will live and you'll be able to close out all of those sensationalists and nay-sayers who, if their listeners had any interest, would probably say the same thing about central america.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Forget driving at night unless you are looking for trouble and don't drive a new/nice pickup or SUV. By trouble I just mean bad road conditions, wandering animals and very little signage. There are back roads an there are back roads .... these days unless I know the area I don't leave pavement.


----------



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

sparks said:


> By trouble I just mean bad road conditions, wandering animals and very little signage.


I got so carried away with the whole violence topic I forgot about all that stuff...I can't tell you how many times at night I've hit those darn unmarked topes or freaking pot holes. Luckily I installed 4 huge spotlights on my grille guard after having to install new shocks.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Last October a friend and I took a road camping trip through Zacatecas, Durango and Southern Chihuahua. We drove on all kinds of roads including washed out back roads and track roads through forests. We camped in the woods, on the land of two sisters near a hot spring, in a closed water park. We did a little driving after dark but not much. Never had any trouble and I would not hesitate to do it again. We did skip one pueblito because the local police said it might not be such a good idea to visit it, because of the drug trade. In one little town, the local police chief assigned a couple of policemen and a pickup to lead us out to a place we were trying to get to. Not because, we needed an escort, but just to help us find the route.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

Driving back roads at night is not a real good idea. Road hazards including topes, holes, are hard to see in the daylight. Breaking a wheel or ball joint will sure be a drag at night with no help around.
Also, if driving back roads at night be sure you have all required paperwork on board. There is hardly a doubt you will be stopped by police and questioned at some point.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The advice you received from Mexican friends may result from the fact that many Mexicans return from the USA to Mexico for the Christmas holidays. As such, they are driving their US plated cars, dressed in their new fancy clothes, laden with gifts for the family and with cash and 'bling' showing at every Pemex or lunch stop. They, not us, are targeted heavily during that season & often end up with little left.


----------



## tsklan (Jan 9, 2010)

Thank you for the helpful replies. Please, if anyone has similar or different opinions, I would like to hear them.

I am trying to decide whether to take my 2000 Ranger 4x2 or a 2001 Toyota Corolla. The Ranger has only 20,000 miles and looks new. The Corolla has been around the block and is very basic. Obviously the Corolla would get much better gas mileage and might be less of a theft target. On the other hand, maybe the pickup would be worth the fuel costs for the higher clearance on rough roads in southern Mexico. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I would use the car, rather than the truck. More comfort & better economy.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

tsklan said:


> I am trying to decide whether to take my 2000 Ranger 4x2 or a 2001 Toyota Corolla. The Ranger has only 20,000 miles and looks new. The Corolla has been around the block and is very basic. Obviously the Corolla would get much better gas mileage and might be less of a theft target. On the other hand, maybe the pickup would be worth the fuel costs for the higher clearance on rough roads in southern Mexico. Any thoughts on this?


You won't need the clearance of the truck for any major or minor roads in Mexico. It could be useful if you want to explore some of the back roads.


----------



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

You seem to be a road warrior.
TAKE THE TRUCK!
There are topes as tall as your wheelwell in some areas, and too many dirt roads feature rocks that love to get acquainted with your oil pan.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

Take the truck.

Toyota didn't even open its doors until 2002, but your model year 2001 was similar to that generation that did come into Mexico, but finding someone to work on that truck in case of an issue will be easier in case of an issue.


----------

